# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La falta de lluvia y de viento dispara los niveles de contaminación

## Salut

Pues eso, creo que ya todos hemos visto algo en los telediarios... dejo aquí noticieta con un titular un tanto incendiario  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> *Ni el peligro de contaminación separa a los madrileños de su coche
> Los conductores madrileños desoyen las recomendaciones municipales al no registrarse descenso alguno en el uso del coche*
> 
> Los conductores madrileños parece que han hecho oídos sordos a las recomendaciones lanzadas por el Ayuntamiento --hacer uso del transporte público ante la estabilidad meteorológica para evitar que suba la contaminación-- ya que no se ha producido descenso alguno en el tráfico privado en las primeras horas del día. Así, fuentes municipales detallaban que el tráfico en la M-30 de 7 a 10 horas ha sido exactamente igual al de ayer al registrarse un descenso del 0 por ciento. Asimismo, dentro del anillo de la M-30 se ha registrado una imperceptible reducción del 0,23 por ciento.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Madrid recomendó ayer a la ciudadanía que utilizaran el transporte público ante la previsión de estabilidad meteorológica para los próximos días, con el objetivo de evitar que suban los niveles de contaminación atmosférica. Un portavoz del área de Gobierno de Medio Ambiente explicó que se trata tan sólo de una medida preventiva asegurando que en ningún caso responde a superaciones de los niveles de aviso o alerta por contaminación.
> 
> Sin embargo, dado que las previsiones meteorológicas para las próximas jornadas indican que se mantendrán los "cielos despejados, vientos nulos e inversión térmica", es preferible "prevenir" y pedir a los ciudadanos que utilicen el transporte público para evitar en la medida de lo posible la entrada de coches a la capital. Por otro lado, la web municipal informa de que, pasadas las 13 horas, la calidad del aire en Madrid es "buena", según los datos registrados en las estaciones de medición de la red de vigilancia del Ayuntamiento. Así, el nivel de NO2 es considerado "bueno", al igual que el de las partículas en suspenión.


http://www.publico.es/espana/360281/...os-de-su-coche


En Barcelona han aplazado la decisión de subir el límite de velocidad... 





> *La lucha contra la contaminación 
> Las sociedades científicas de salud pública critican el fin del límite de la velocidad en Barcelona
> El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona descarta la restricción del tráfico como medida de choque* 
> 
> La Sociedad Española de Salud Pública y Administración Sanitaria (SESPAS), la Sociedad Española de Epidemiología (SEE) y la Sociedad de Salud Pública de Cataluña y Baleares (SSPGB) han aprobado una declaración de apoyo a la limitación de la velocidad a 80km/h por hora en los accesos de Barcelona. Los presidentes de las tres sociedades científicas argumentan que la limitación tiene "consecuencias positivas para la salud" de la población y por tanto no debería eliminarse.
> 
> Las sociedades científicas recuerdan que los efectos perniciosos de la contaminación atmosférica sobre la salud "son bien conocidos", en especial en el caso de las enfermedades respiratorias y cardiovasculares. "Es de destacar", dice el comunicado, que *"desde la implantación de la limitación de la velocidad en 2008, se han reducido las concentraciones de dos de los principales contaminantes, las partículas en suspensión y, en menor porcentaje, los óxidos de nitrógeno"*. El presidente de la SEE, Fernando G. Benavides, ha dicho: "Los argumentos que utilizamos no son especulativos, sino que se sabe que la limitación ha reducido la contaminación y la cantidad de accidentes. Los detractores utilizan argumentos ideológicos, y desde la Sociedad Española de Epidemiología no entendemos por qué la han tomado con esta medida. La han elegido como un símbolo para demostrar quién manda aquí".
> 
> Además, hay otras razones que apoyan la limitación impuesta por la Generalitat y que el Gobierno de Artur Mas ha decidido eliminar, según las principales asociaciones científicas del país. Entre ellas, destaca la reducción de los accidentes de tráfico asociada a la limitación de la velocidad máxima de circulación. Los científicos son claros en este punto: "Numerosos estudios muestran que, al limitar la velocidad máxima, siempre se reduce el número de fallecidos en colisiones de tráfico, tanto en carreteras interurbanas como en calzadas urbanas". Y recuerdan que en las rondas de Barcelona la limitación de 80 km/h había reducido en un 27% el número de heridos a los dos años de su implantación.
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero el problema es que aunque no cojan los coches, el NO2 va a seguir ahí... eso sí, no subiría, pero el que está, no va a desaparecer por arte de magia...

Lo que es de risa es ésto:




> [...]* la calidad del aire en Madrid es "buena"*, según los datos registrados en las estaciones de medición de la red de vigilancia del Ayuntamiento. 
> 
> Así, *el nivel de NO2 es considerado "bueno"*, al igual que el de las partículas en suspensión


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: , osea que, ésto:


... "Es bueno". Con dos bemoles sí señor  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

Para contextualizar un poco...




> *Mueren más personas a causa de la contaminación ambiental que por accidentes de tráfico*
> 
> _* Según los valores limites establecidos en la Directiva 2008/50/CE, un 35% de la población española (16 millones de personas) respiran aire contaminado. Si se toman en cuenta las recomendaciones de la OMS el porcentaje se incrementa la 84% de la población (38 millones de personas).
> 
> * En España contaminan en la misma proporción los gases emitidos por los tubos de escape del tráfico rodado (32,5 %) y las plantas industriales o productoras de energía (32,4%, porcentaje en el que las centrales térmicas representan el 21,2%). 
> 
> * La inhalación de NOx afecta al tracto respiratorio y a los tramos más profundos de los pulmones, inhibiendo algunas funciones de los mismos._ 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.separ.es/noticias/noticia...s_trafico.aspx

----------


## Salut

> Jajajaja , osea que, ésto:
> 
> 
> ... "Es bueno". Con dos bemoles sí señor


Bueno, esa foto no es de hoy  :Embarrassment: 

La verdad es que Madrid es, con mucha diferencia, la ciudad peor parada en cuanto a contaminación atmosférica. Observatorio de la Sostenibilidad dixit.

Le siguen Valencia, Sevilla y Barcelona, ya no recuerdo en qué orden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, esa foto no es de hoy


Da lo mismo se la imagen sea actual o de hace 20 años...

Lo que me hace gracia es que esté ahí esa nube de NO2 encima de la ciudad, que estés respirando eso, y encima vengan diciendo que la calidad del aire "es buena"... por favor  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Da lo mismo se la imagen sea actual o de hace 20 años...
> 
> Lo que me hace gracia es que esté ahí esa nube de NO2 encima de la ciudad, que estés respirando eso, y encima vengan diciendo que la calidad del aire "es buena"... por favor


Esa imagen representará seguramente un episodio de calidad "mala" o "muy mala", especialmente por material particulado en suspensión.

Los parámetros están estipulados en la normativa europea y en la nacional. Si es buena es porque la concentración del contaminante (sea NO, NO2, SO2, O3, PM10, PM0.5,...) está por debajo de los umbrales legislados.

EDIT:

Esta imagen sí es de hoy:

Se nota mejor visibilidad y menos nube que en la que tú has puesto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues entonces no entiendo a qué viene tanto revuelo, que si no utilicen los coches, que si tal que si cual... :Confused:  :Confused:  Lo han pintado como si fuera el apocalipsis cuando en realidad no hay apenas "ná"  :Embarrassment: 

Apenas se ve contaminación en esa imagen.

----------


## Luján

En este enlace se pueden encontrar los parámetros de calidad del aire, con las concentraciones que equivalen a la calidad.

http://www.cma.gva.es/cidam/emedio/a...?PDE.CONT=1466

Resumiendo, en el caso del NO2, debe haber una concentración media horaria de 101-200 μg/m³ (microgramos/m³) para que la calidad sea "buena". Por encima de 200 μg será "mejorable", y por debajo de 101 será "excelente".

En el caso de la media diaria, la concentración de NO2 debe estar entre 51-100 μg/m³ para que fuera "buena"

----------


## Luján

> Pues entonces no entiendo a qué viene tanto revuelo, que si no utilicen los coches, que si tal que si cual... Lo han pintado como si fuera el apocalipsis cuando en realidad no hay apenas "ná" 
> 
> Apenas se ve contaminación en esa imagen.



El problema es la "concienciación", y que hay una normativa que cumplir para que Europa no empiece a dar palos.

También el problema es, como bien dijiste, que ese NO2 se queda ahí, es una masa de aire estacionaria que se va recargando y que si hoy no está en niveles elevados, mañana sí que puede estarlo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Además, no olvidemos que los niveles establecidos por la UE son sensiblemente más laxos que los recomendados por la OMS... imagino que por intereses industriales.




> según los valores limites establecidos en la Directiva 2008/50/CE, un 35% de la población española (16 millones de personas) respiran aire contaminado. Si se toman en cuenta las recomendaciones de la OMS el porcentaje se incrementa la 84% de la población (38 millones de personas).


Los que vivís allí os habeis acostumbrado, pero para la gente que viene del rural es bastante asfixiante... yo me pongo malo cuando voy a Madrid en una situación anticiclónica como esta  :Mad: 

Y eso que en el valle de Riópar también se acumula m*erda con bastante facilidad!

----------


## Salut

> *Los niveles de contaminación de Leganés y Coslada también son ilegales
> Los dos municipios superan, al igual que Madrid, los límites máximos de dióxido de nitrógeno que permite la UE.- El resto de la región presenta índices elevados, pero legales* 
> 
> El informe de calidad del aire de 2010 en la Comunidad de Madrid de Ecologistas en Acción, que se presenta mañana, concluye que *Leganés y Coslada superan los límites legales de contaminación establecidos por la Unión Europea (UE)*. Leganés (a 11 kilómetros al suroeste de la capital y con 189.424 habitantes) registró una media anual de 44 microgramos por metro cúbico de dióxido de nitrógeno (NO2, un gas irritante producto del tráfico), *igual que la ciudad de Madrid*. Coslada (al este y con una población de 90.280 personas) sobrepasa aún más los límites y llega a 46 microgramos.
> 
> El análisis se ha realizado a partir de los datos oficiales recogidos en las 23 estaciones de las que consta la red de medición de la Comunidad de Madrid, situadas por toda la región. Están en Getafe, Leganés, Alcalá de Henares, Alcobendas, Fuenlabrada, Móstoles, Torrejón, Alcorcón, Coslada, Colmenar Viejo, Majadahonda, Aranjuez, Collado Villalba, Arganda, Villarejo de Salvanés, San Martín de Valdeiglesias, Rivas Vaciamadrid, Guadalix de la Sierra, Algete, Valdemoro, El Atazar, Villa del Prado y Orusco. Todas ellas, excepto la de Alcobendas, superan los límites recomendados por la Organización Mundial de la Salud, como recuerda Ecologistas en Acción. En general, *casi todas las estaciones situadas en zonas urbanas que cumplen la ley prácticamente rozan el límite*.
> 
> *Un problema "crónico"*
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_10/Tes

-----------------------------------------------------------------------





> *Rosa Aguilar llama al presidente de los alcaldes para intentar gravar a los coches más sucios
> Cita urgente el jueves para abordar la ola de contaminación.- Los ediles reclaman cambios en el impuesto de circulación* 
> 
> La ministra de Medio Ambiente, Rosa Aguilar, ha convocado al presidente de la Federación Española de Municipios y Provincias (FEMP), Pedro Castro, para buscar medidas contra la contaminación en las ciudades. La FEMP ha pedido que el Gobierno cumpla el acuerdo del Congreso de 2007 según el actual *el Gobierno debía reformar la ley para que los Ayuntamientos pudieran gravar los coches en función de la contaminación* (actualmente por ley se gravan según unos indescifrables caballos fiscales). El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha intentado emprender la reforma pero el de Hacienda la ha aparcado. Sobre la mesa estarán todas las medidas que se puedan abordar, según fuentes del Ejecutivo, lo que incluye la reforma del impuesto de circulación.
> 
> El alcalde de Madrid, el popular Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón, ha pedido hoy al Gobierno que "deje de seguir bonificando el vehículo que contamina en el único elemento que no cumplen las ciudades españolas en cuanto a las exigencias de la Unión Europea, es decir, los dióxidos y nitrógenos, es decir, los vehículos diésel". *Gallardón insiste en que un cambio en la fiscalidad del automóvil permitiría cumplir las exigencias europeas*.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_17/Tes


^^ Si se piensa que el problema se arregla con un simple impuestito, es que vive totalmente fuera de la realidad... lo que tiene que hacer es tomar medidas activas contra el tráfico motorizaro y garantizar la movilidad a pie y en bicicleta.

----------


## ben-amar

No sabia yo que pagando impuestos eliminabas los gases toxicos del vehiculo  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

^^ Los impuestos son una herramienta más. Cuando la gente toma decisiones como la compra de un vehículo, una de las cosas que mira es la fiscalidad. Si pones más impuestos a los vehículos más contaminantes, es de esperar que alguna gente elija comprar los que menos contaminan para ahorrarse un dinerillo.

De todas formas, salvo que metas unos impuestos draconianos, el efecto sobre las decisiones de compra es del calibre de incluir o no un mp3 o un navegador. Vamos, que a la práctica sólo se mira si el vendedor insiste mucho en ello (cosa que hace solamente cuando la fiscalidad es novedad, o forma parte de la política de la empresa).

Al final lo que realmente funciona es limitar severamente el acceso al centro en coche, construir muchos aparcamientos disuasorios y mejorar la red de transporte público. Y limitar el tamaño de las ciudades, pero eso ya es pedirle peras al olmo.

----------


## ben-amar

Si, eso a la hora de comprar un vehiculo nuevo pero ¿que me dices del parque movil que tenemos? Demasiados coches viejos que emanan demasiados gases y contaminan lo que no esta en los escritos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Si, esa es otra... la "inercia" de este tipo de decisiones es brutal. Puede tardar tranquilamente 10 años en surtir efecto. Sólo tendría sentido complementando algún "plan renove". Pero con el coche eléctrico a la vista, esta política de incentivar la renovación puede ser hasta contraproducente.

Con impuestos también se podria acribillar a quien consume carburante, para que deje más el coche en casa. Pero nos tendríamos que ir a valores de cerca de 2 €/litro para tener un efecto significativo -casi triplicar los impuestos actuales-. Y esto castiga por igual a las zonas contaminadas y las zonas casi limpias.

Así que lo dicho: la solución es limitar el uso del vehículo privado a toda costa, desde el urbanismo y la ordenación viaria.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...l-238f6cf.html

Fuente: yahoo.noticias.

----------


## Salut

Los políticos se pliegan ante la dictadura del automóvil:




> *El temor a aplicar cortes de tráfico
> El Ayuntamiento de Madrid asegura que ha tomado muchas medidas para bajar la contaminación, pero no se atreve con la principal.- Barcelona también ha descartado cerrar la ciudad al tráfico privado* 
> 
> La boina de contaminación que cubre la ciudad desde hace unos días, las críticas del fiscal de Medio Ambiente contra el Ayuntamiento de Madrid *por cambiar las estaciones de medición de lugar* y el ataque frontal del alcalde de la ciudad, Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón, contra el Gobierno por, según él, favorecer el uso de los vehículos diesel, que son los que desprenden más dióxido de nitrógeno, han sido los desencadenantes de una preocupación que crece día a día entre los madrileños y que *amenaza con convertirse en uno de los temas de la próxima campaña electoral*.
> 
> El Consistorio por ahora no tiene intención de tomar una medida radical que ayudaría a resolver en parte el problema: limitar o cortar totalmente el tráfico en algunas zonas de Madrid, sea la almendra central, el cinturón que cubre la M-30 o cualquier otra zona. El razonamiento por parte del alcalde es el siguiente: en una época de crisis como la actual, limitar el acceso a Madrid del millón de personas que se desplazan diariamente con sus vehículos a la capital podría hacer un daño tremendo a la ciudad y a sus comerciantes. Y además, y esto ya no lo dice él, a apenas cuatro meses para las elecciones una medida de esas características podría tener un coste electoral.
> 
> Desde el Ayuntamiento se defiende que se han tomado muchas medidas para paliar la contaminación:
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_33/Tes

^^ Si cree que peatonalizando 3 calles se arregla el problema, lo lleva claro...

...y lo de los "puntos de recarga" para coches eléctricos, cuando estos se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano, es la risa...

---------------------------------------------------


*Entrevista que hice a la asociación "Pedalibre" para PalmaEnBici:*




> *¿Cuál es la situación de la bici urbana en la Comunidad de Madrid?*
> 
> [...]
> 
> A nivel de las administraciones, la pasividad es total. No se ponen en práctica las medidas y políticas que ellas mismas han aprobado. Por ejemplo, el Plan Director de Movilidad Ciclista o el proyecto de alquiler publico de bicicletas, que con el pretexto de la crisis económica se han aplazado sine die.
> 
> Esto ocasiona que mucha gente siga pensando que Madrid no es una ciudad preparada para las bicicletas. Dejando esto de lado, somos mucha la gente que aún así salimos a la calle. *No queremos esperar a que nos acondicionen la ciudad, porque dicha espera se eternizaría. Para entonces a lo mejor ya estamos jubilados*.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

> Los políticos se pliegan ante la dictadura del automóvil:
> 
> ^^ Si cree que peatonalizano 3 calles se arregla el problema, lo lleva claro...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------


El problema es que lo sabe. Para disminuir la contaminacion de Madrid, ¿no se eliminaron puntos negros? Otros los cambio de lugar

----------


## Salut

> *"Un incremento de la contaminación puede elevar la mortalidad a las 24 horas"
> Entrevista a Jordi Sunyer, co-director del Centro de Investigación en Epidemiología Ambiental (CREAL) de Barcelona* 
> 
> El anticiclón situado sobre Barcelona ha disparado los índices de contaminación en una urbe que ya rebasa los límites de polución permitidos por la UE. La concentración máxima fijada de óxido de nitrógeno y de partículas en suspensión es de 40 microgramos por metro cúbico de aire.
> 
> 
> *Pregunta:* ¿Qué efectos tiene sobre la salud de la población el hecho de que se supere esta concentración?
> 
> *Respuesta:* Barcelona, como todas las ciudades con alta densidad de tráfico de vehículos, tiene un problema endémico de contaminación atmosférica. Los investigadores hemos podido comprobar que los problemas de salud aumentan proporcionalmente al incremento de la polución. Es una cuestión de dosis-respuesta. Un anticiclón, como el que se ha situado estos días sobre Barcelona, no permite la ventilación y, por tanto, el aire no se limpia y queda condensado, con lo que las enfermedades relacionadas con la contaminación, como las respiratorias o cardiovasculares, aumentan.
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_13/Tes

----------------------------------------

*Gráfico: Previsión de la contaminación*

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_1/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

REPORTAJE: Vida & Artes
La lluvia, no el político, limpiará el aire
Los alcaldes temen el precio de restringir el tráfico porque pocos quieren dejar el coche - Solo el cielo puede aliviar la contaminación

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ 09/02/2011

Seamos realistas: los ciudadanos que padecen alergia o asma y que estos días en Madrid y en Barcelona sufren molestias que se aguanten. O que recen. Que recen para que llueva. Porque hasta que eso ocurra la situación solo va a empeorar. El coche es intocable y ninguno de los alcaldes de las grandes urbes se van a enfrentar a él. Y menos a tres meses de las elecciones municipales.
En 9 febrero de 2006, hace exactamente cinco años, Madrid se encontraba sometido a un anticiclón que disparó la contaminación. Ese día, el Consistorio recomendó en su web que los ciudadanos no hicieran deporte al aire libre. Eran los tiempos en los que se alcanzaban niveles de alerta, cosa que ya no ocurre, entre otras cosas porque el Ayuntamiento movió las estaciones de medición de calles con tráfico a jardines.

El alcalde de Madrid, el popular Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón, compareció entonces en rueda de prensa para dar respuesta a la preocupación por la contaminación. Y lo hizo a lo grande: anunció un plan de 501,8 millones de euros para limitar el acceso al centro de los coches más sucios. Claro que entraría en vigor en 2008, después de las municipales de 2007. "Es un buen plan, y por eso creemos que, gobierne quien gobierne a partir de 2007, seguirá aplicándolo. Pero es que, además de bueno, es obligatorio. Tenemos que tomar medidas ya para cumplir en 2010 la normativa europea de calidad del aire", declaró Gallardón.

Del plan de red de carriles-bici y de la restricción de tráfico nunca más se supo hasta que, en noviembre pasado, Gallardón anunció que cortará el tráfico en el centro... pero de nuevo después de las elecciones municipales de mayo.

El Ayuntamiento de Madrid considera que en una época de crisis limitar el acceso a Madrid del millón de personas que se desplazan diariamente con sus vehículos a la capital dañaría la ciudad y a sus comerciantes. Hace cinco años la economía galopaba.

No es un caso único. El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, con un alcalde socialista, anunció ayer que no limitará el tráfico. La concejal de medio ambiente, Imma Mayol (ICV), descartó la posibilidad de restringir el acceso de vehículos. Es cierto que el nivel de contaminación que Barcelona sufre estos días sigue lejos del de Madrid.

El tripartito catalán sí aplicó una medida controvertida: limitar a 80 kilómetros por hora el tráfico en los accesos a Barcelona para luchar contra la contaminación. La decisión le supuso un desgaste y fue utilizada por el convergente Artur Mas en su campaña hacia la Generalitat. La limitación solo sobrevivirá unos días: en cuanto llueva, cosa que ocurrirá previsiblemente el fin de semana, se suprimirá por un límite variable. "Aunque insuficiente, la limitación de velocidad ha sido eficaz. Dudo que otras iniciativas obtengan los mismos resultados", razonó José María Baldasano, catedrático de la Universidad Politécnica de Cataluña.

Antonio Serrano, catedrático de Ordenación del Territorio y numero dos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente con Cristina Narbona, recuerda innumerables charlas sobre el tema: "He hablado con 40.000 alcaldes a los que les pedíamos que limitaran el tráfico. La mayoría decía que sabían que había que hacerlo, pero que mejor después de las elecciones. Lamentablemente es así".

El catedrático de Ciencia Política de la Universidad de Málaga Ángel Valencia Sáiz no cree que esta política de mirar al cielo para defender la salud pública, cueste votos. Al contrario. "Los conductores españoles no están dispuestos a dejar el coche en casa. Si la contaminación cuesta votos, cerrar el tráfico costaría más". Valencia es coautor del estudio Ciudadanía y conciencia medioambiental en España, publicado por el Centro de Investigaciones Sociológicas en noviembre pasado. Allí muestra que solo el 10% de los españoles se muestra dispuesto a "usar menos el automóvil por cuestiones ambientales", frente al 17% de media de la UE y el 25% de Francia, por ejemplo.

Durante la primera semana de anticiclón, el alcalde de Madrid y su concejal de Medio Ambiente, Ana Botella, restaron importancia a la persistente contaminación. Así, la prensa ilustraba sus declaraciones de que todo era una campaña del Gobierno contra ellos con espectaculares imágenes del skyline de la ciudad bajo una boina negra.

Finalmente, el lunes el Ayuntamiento pidió a los conductores que al día siguiente cambiasen el coche por el transporte público. Fue un fracaso: en la M-30 (la autovía urbana que circunvala Madrid y cuyo soterramiento ha costado 6.000 millones) el tráfico cayó ayer un absurdo 0,23% respecto al día anterior. Gallardón insistió ayer en que la recomendación a la población era producto de su concienciación, porque ni se había alcanzado el nivel de aviso y que lo hizo para evitar tener que tomar "medidas más drásticas".

El protocolo establecido por el mismo Ayuntamiento hace casi imposible que se alcancen los niveles de alerta. Para ello se deben superar 400 microgramos de NO2 -un gas irritante producto del tráfico- en todas las estaciones de una misma zona (de las seis en las que está dividida la capital) durante tres horas. Por ejemplo, hay una estación en la Casa de Campo que salvo catástrofe no alcanzará esa contaminación, lo que impide que todo un barrio pueda sufrir un nivel de alerta.

Gallardón pidió al Gobierno que reforme la fiscalidad del automóvil para penalizar a los coches diésel, los más vendidos y más contaminantes. En 2007, una amplia mayoría del Congreso acordó reformar el impuesto de circulación para que los Ayuntamientos pudieran gravar los coches en función de la contaminación (actualmente se gravan según los indescifrables caballos fiscales). El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y la Federación Española de Municipios y Provincias (FEMP) han pedido a Hacienda que cambie le ley. Sin éxito. Los responsables económicos del Gobierno no han tenido el medio ambiente como prioridad los últimos años.

La ministra de Medio Ambiente, Rosa Aguilar, convocó ayer por la tarde al presidente de la FEMP a una reunión urgente para afrontar la contaminación y abordar "todas las medidas posibles", lo que incluye el cambio fiscal. La cita será el jueves. El Gobierno también enterró la Ley de Movilidad Sostenible, que debía obligar a las empresas a disponer de un sistema de transporte colectivo.

Bajo el cielo negro, Gallardón hizo gala de ecologismo. "Tengo el honor de ser el único alcalde de España cuyo coche oficial es un vehículo híbrido enchufado", remató en un acto sobre los vehículos eléctricos.

Ecologistas en Acción, la ONG que más audita la contaminación en España, consideró que el discurso de Gallardón es insostenible: "Se da la paradoja de que en Madrid ya hay estaciones que han superado el valor límite horario legal para todo un año [...] mientras que ni siquiera se alcanza el nivel de aviso municipal".

En septiembre de 2006, el obispo de Murcia retomó la tradición centenaria de las rogativas pro pluvia, rezos multitudinarios para pedir al cielo que acabase con las sequías. Es el recurso que les queda a ecologistas, neumólogos, epidemiólogos y ciudadanos preocupados por el cielo que cubre sus cabezas.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie.../Tes#despiece1
La explicación de Ruiz-Gallardón

"Nuestro nivel de exigencia [de calidad del aire] lo hemos puesto, de forma voluntaria, extraordinariamente alto. Lo que hace cinco años se hubiese considerado un día absolutamente dentro del capítulo de los normales, hoy sin embargo ya nos hace a nosotros decirle a la población que para evitar -y tengo que decir que estamos muy lejos de los niveles de alerta- llegar a un nivel que obligaría en su caso tener que adoptar medidas más drásticas, hemos aconsejado que no se utilice, en la medida de lo posible, el vehículo privado".

Con información de Víctor López, Jesús García y Camilo Sixto Baquero.


La contaminación en Madrid

EFE | 09-02-2011

La polución envuelve Madrid. En la imagen, la ciudad, ayer, vista desde la carretera de A Coruña a la altura de Majadahonda.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí tuvimos ayer niebla hasta las 14:00 y parece que la atmófera se limpió, pero parece que hoy, como hemos tenido se ve como una brumilla negra. Supongo que será de la contaminación :Frown:  :Frown: . 
En estas imágenes se puede apreciar un poco:

----------


## Luján

> Aquí tuvimos ayer niebla hasta las 14:00 y parece que la atmófera se limpió, pero parece que hoy, como hemos tenido se ve como una brumilla negra. Supongo que será de la contaminación. 
> En estas imágenes se puede apreciar un poco:
> 
> [...]


En esta web (del ayto de Sevilla) puedes ver la calidad del aire en las diferentes estaciones de control.

http://sevilla.noesia.net/CAS/calidad_ambiental.php

Hay calidad mala y muy mala en alguna estación.

Más extenso aquí (para ayer, web de la Junta de Andalucía): http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...1/se110208.htm

cambiando feb11 y 110208 por el mes (el primero) y la fecha (el segundo) podrás acceder al día que quieras.

----------


## Salut

> *La contaminación eleva la mortalidad un 5% en Madrid
> Ecologistas en Acción denuncia que calidad del aire de la región ha superado los límites de protección a la salud*
> 
> Los altos índices de contaminación que afectan estos días a la Comunidad de Madrid eleva la mortalidad y los ingresos hospitalarios entre los ciudadanos en un 5%.
> 
> Así lo ha puesto hoy de manifiesto Paco Segura, responsable de Ecologistas en Acción, durante la presentación del informe "Calidad del Aire en la Comunidad de Madrid 2010", en el que denuncian la polución que sufre esta comunidad y la relación tan estrecha que existe entre enfermedades respiratorias, muerte y contaminación.
> 
> Para Segura, "la contaminación es un tóxico muy potente, es decir hablamos de una enfermedad mortal que produce patologías y enfermedades que se podrían evitar si la contaminación por partículas y dióxido de nitrógeno no sobrepasara los límites legales permitido".
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/espana/360520/...un-5-en-madrid

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En esta web (del ayto de Sevilla) puedes ver la calidad del aire en las diferentes estaciones de control.
> 
> http://sevilla.noesia.net/CAS/calidad_ambiental.php
> 
> Hay calidad mala y muy mala en alguna estación.
> 
> Más extenso aquí (para ayer, web de la Junta de Andalucía): http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...1/se110208.htm
> 
> cambiando feb11 y 110208 por el mes (el primero) y la fecha (el segundo) podrás acceder al día que quieras.


Según he podido ver en la tabla, parece que Torneo y Santa Clara son las peores. Son dos de las zonas con más tráfico. Hay en diferentes zonas de Sevilla unos paneles luminosos que lo muestran.

----------


## Luján

> Según he podido ver en la tabla, parece que Torneo y Santa Clara son las peores. Son dos de las zonas con más tráfico. Hay en diferentes zonas de Sevilla unos paneles luminosos que lo muestran.


Si, lo de los paneles es verdad. No me acordaba.

Es la única ciudad en la que he visto que se informe a la población sobre la calidad del aire a tiempo real de forma tan expresa.

----------


## ben-amar

Si no recuerdo mal, en Cordoba tambien existen estos paneles.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

pues si veis una un poco más lejos vereis que hay sobre madrid una bina negra de humo pero el señor Ruiz Gallardón dice la calidad no es preocupante por que dice que no estan en niveles de alerta

----------


## ben-amar Jr

y según las últimas noticias que yo he oído dicen que este fin de semana con las lluvias la bina de humo irá desapareciendo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> y según las últimas noticias que yo he oído dicen que este fin de semana con las lluvias la bina de humo irá desapareciendo


Y es verdad. Cuando la presión del aire disminuya, y empiece a moverse el aire se irá disipando. En Madrid y en el resto de zonas donde haya concentraciones.


Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Y es verdad. Cuando la presión del aire disminuya, y empiece a moverse el aire se irá disipando. En Madrid y en el resto de zonas donde haya concentraciones.
> 
> 
> Un Saludo.


Aparte de que la lluvia de por sí tambien limpia la atmósfera.


Haciendo un resumen de la situación:

Sobre Madrid hay una masa de aire que no se renueva debido a que no hay circulación atmosférica. Además hay una influencia antociclónica (mayor presión) que hace que la masa de aire se comprima, haciendo que los compuestos disueltos en ella se concentren. Junto a todo esto existe un fenómeno denominado Inversión térmica (mayor temperatura en una capa más alta), por lo que la masa de aire sobre Madrid queda aislada del resto.

Todo esto hace que las concentraciones de sustancias contaminantes aumente. Pero no es nada nuevo. Esto ha ocurrido prácticamente todos los años. La diferencia este año respecto a otros ha sido que este año la prensa tiene más ganas de polemizar que los anteriores.

Cualquier variación de la situación atmosférica (entrada de brisa o viento, lluvia, descenso de la presión, etc) favorecerá la disminución de las concentraciones de contaminantes por dispersión o precipitación.

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, a la espera de que hoy caigan algunas precipitaciones que les quite a las grandes ciudades, y a otras, esa horrorosa boina gris, otro articulo de El Pais sobre el tema que nos trata.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

El humo del diésel daña más
Un estudio calcula que una reducción mínima en la contaminación evitaría 1.700 muertes anuales en España - Los expertos insisten en rebajar las emisiones

ELENA G. SEVILLANO - Madrid - 13/02/2011

Imaginemos que un país pone en marcha planes y medidas de reducción de la contaminación atmosférica. Esas mejoras dan resultado y la contaminación se reduce ligeramente año tras año. Pasado un tiempo, ¿se notaría en la salud de la población que ha estado expuesta a menos gases nocivos? Muy simplificado, es lo que se plantearon investigadores del Centro Nacional de Epidemiología y del CSIC e ingenieros industriales de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid. Tomaron como base la situación de la Península Ibérica en 2004: población, mortalidad y exposición a contaminantes, en concreto a partículas en suspensión 2,5, las que generan los motores diésel.
Después la compararon con un escenario de futuro, simulado. En 2011, las autoridades han hecho los deberes y la concentración de partículas ha ido descendiendo de media 0,7 microgramos por metro cúbico cada año. Mediante unos modelos estadísticos de análisis del impacto en la salud a largo plazo, los investigadores estimaron que, de haberse producido esa reducción, se hubieran evitado 1.720 muertes anuales. El estudio, financiado por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, se publicó el mes pasado en la revista Environment International.

"Son muertos evitables, hipotéticos", explica Elena Boldo, investigadora del Centro Nacional de Epidemiología y una de las autoras del artículo. "Obviamente, no podemos señalar quiénes son esos 1.700 muertos anuales. En los certificados de defunción figura la causa x, pero no la exposición a partículas. Hablamos de una estimación". Para elaborarla, recabaron datos de mortalidad y de población del Instituto Nacional de Estadística, del Inventario nacional de emisiones de contaminantes a la atmósfera y usaron un software desarrollado por la Agencia de Protección Ambiental de Estados Unidos (EPA) que estima el impacto en la salud cuando se producen cambios en la calidad del aire.

Los resultados del estudio coinciden, asegura el artículo, con otros realizados tanto en Europa como en España. Este, sin embargo, es el primero que aplica esta metodología de cálculo para PM2,5 a escala nacional. El mapa se divide en cuadrículas de 18 por 18 kilómetros que permiten comparar cómo afectaría a cada territorio la reducción de las emisiones. Las grandes ciudades, como Madrid, Barcelona y Valencia, "que son las mayores productoras de concentraciones de PM2,5 debido a su alta densidad de tráfico", son las que más se benefician de esa reducción. Controlar la contaminación por partículas finas "daría como resultado miles de muertes evitables menos cada año", concluye el texto.

Varios estudios recientes se han ocupado del efecto que tienen las partículas en suspensión de menos de 2,5 micras en la salud. Uno de los últimos, financiado por el Instituto de Salud Carlos III y publicado en febrero de 2010 en el International Journal of Environmental Health Research, demostró que los niveles altos de contaminación por PM2,5 en Madrid estaban relacionados con los aumentos de los ingresos hospitalarios. Otro, aún más reciente, encontró una clara relación estadística entre los episodios de alta contaminación y los fallecimientos por causas circulatorias y cardiovasculares. Los científicos coinciden en que esas diminutas partículas, llamadas así porque miden menos de 2,5 micras de diámetro, son muy peligrosas para la salud. Proceden básicamente de los tubos de escape de los vehículos, en concreto, de los motores diésel, que emiten hasta seis veces más partículas que los de gasolina. A pesar de ello, aún hay muchas ciudades que no miden la concentración de PM2,5.

Su peligrosidad radica en que, al ser tan pequeñas, penetran fácilmente en las vías respiratorias. Al inhalarse, provocan inflamación, lo que incrementa el riesgo de padecer enfermedades cardiovasculares y la propensión a que se produzcan trombosis, explica Antonio Gil Núñez, miembro del Grupo de Estudio de Enfermedades Cerebrovasculares de la Sociedad Española de Neurología (SEN). "La contaminación es un factor de riesgo cardiovascular muy importante", añade. "Lo más importante es que se puede prevenir. Las autoridades deben saber que si mejora la calidad del aire tendremos menos muertes".

De momento, la legislación no ayuda. Al menos, de eso se quejan los científicos, entre los que hay consenso a la hora de pedir a la UE que endurezca los límites permitidos de partículas PM

2,5. La legislación establece un tope anual de 25 microgramos por metro cúbico que habría que cumplir en 2015 (actualmente hay un periodo de adaptación que, en 2010, permitía hasta 29). La OMS, en cambio, tiene claro que los efectos adversos para la salud empiezan a partir de los 10 microgramos de media anual. La agencia ambiental americana marca 15.

Cuatro de las seis estaciones que miden PM2,5 en Madrid superaron en 2010 el límite de la OMS. Respetaron el legal. ¿Cómo reducir aún más esos niveles? Las medidas más efectivas son, según Julio Lumbreras, profesor del departamento de Ingeniería Química Industrial y del Medio Ambiente de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid y uno de los autores del artículo, "la utilización de vehículos con tecnologías más modernas (que incluyen, por ejemplo, filtro de partículas) y la aplicación del Plan nacional de reducción de emisiones de grandes instalaciones de combustión". Parece que las cosas pueden mejorar: "En líneas generales, se puede decir que la mayoría de los planes, políticas y medidas se han puesto en marcha", concluye.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_2/Tes

Estás en:

    * ELPAIS.com>
    * Edición impresa>
    * Sociedad


Los medidores de polución se movieron en distintas ciudades
Esta práctica es habitual en varias ciudades de España, según denuncian grupos de ecologistas

C. V. / R. M. - Valencia / Madrid - 12/02/2011

El cambio de estaciones que miden la contaminación del aire ha sido una práctica frecuente en las ciudades, según ha criticado Ecologistas en Acción. Madrid, pero también Valencia, Valladolid, y la Junta de Andalucía han movido de sitio en los últimos años estaciones. Por eso, esta organización reclama al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente que controle el emplazamiento de los medidores.
El Ayuntamiento de Valencia, a petición de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Generalitat Valenciana, ambos del PP, ha trasladado desde 2008 varias estaciones medidoras de dióxido de nitrógeno (NO2) de puntos de congestión circulatoria a parques o vías con menos tráfico. Si en 2008 solo una de las estaciones se situaba en la zona de los jardines de Viveros, hoy solo dos de las seis estaciones están en puntos de tráfico intenso.

En 2010, según el Ayuntamiento de Valencia, la media anual se situó en 38,3 microgramos por metro cúbico, cifra por debajo del valor límite exigido por la UE, de 40 microgramos. Dos de las centrales trasladadas -la de Nuevo Centro y Linares- son "las plantas que superaron varios años los 40 microgramos de NO2 de media que establece la directiva europea", explica el eurodiputado socialista Andrés Perelló, que pide a la Comisión Europea que se pronuncie sobre el traslado. La oposición sospecha que los cambios se han realizado para maquillar los datos.


La sombra negra de Madrid
FOTOS - ULY MARTÍN - 09-02-2011

El Ayuntamiento admitió el 19 de enero por primera vez que la ciudad superaba los límites legales de contaminación.- ULY MARTÍN

Castilla y León

Ecologistas en Acción denuncia un caso similar en Castilla y León: "Desde 2002, el Ayuntamiento de Valladolid y la Junta de Castilla y León han cambiado o suprimido 15 estaciones que superaban los límites legales de contaminación atmosférica". Afirman que así se mejoró artificialmente la polución en Burgos, León, Ponferrada, Palencia, Salamanca y Valladolid.

En Córdoba, la Junta de Andalucía, del PSOE, movió dos estaciones de tráfico a parques, donde registran altos picos de ozono troposférico (se da en días de sol, principalmente), 56 días al año, así como altos niveles de partículas, informa Manuel Albert.

La fiscalía comenzó su investigación sobre estos cambios en Madrid, donde tenía la logística, pero seguirá con el resto. Juan García, de Ecologistas en Acción, afirma que no les preocupa tanto el cambio de estaciones como la falta de medidas del Ayuntamiento de Madrid contra la polución.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Gracias por afirmarlo, Embalses al 100%

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias por afirmarlo, Embalses al 100%


De nada. Aunque la explicacione de Luján es mucho mas completa y menos resumida que la mía.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, algo de esto sé  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Volviendo al tema de las lluvias. Aquí han caido esta noche las primeras gotas del año. Nada serio, ni mucho menos, pero puede ser el presagio de mayores precipitaciones.

Otro tema:
En cuanto pueda hablaré de los asflatos especiales para reducir la contaminación por NO2 en la atmósfera. A ver si encuentro algún documento de acceso libre.

----------


## REEGE

Parece ser que la lluvia que cae en Madrid, comienza a limpiar esa boina que aun estando ahí todos los años, éste parece ser el que más está en boca de todos... Un saludo y esperemos que el agua no deje ni rastro!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece ser que la lluvia que cae en Madrid, comienza a limpiar esa boina que aun estando ahí todos los años, éste parece ser el que más está en boca de todos... Un saludo y esperemos que el agua no deje ni rastro!!!!!


Seguro que es así, va a quedar el aire como los chorros del oro despues de esta ducha :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí, la boina se podrá quitar... pero lo malo va a ser cuando llegue el verano  :Embarrassment: 

Es decir... si ahora con una semana de altas presiones se ha formado esa boina, este verano cuando se tire un mes con altas presiones... ¿se formará una pamela no?  :Big Grin: , pero una pamela que más que una pamela del tamaño de un platillo volante  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Sí, la boina se podrá quitar... pero lo malo va a ser cuando llegue el verano 
> 
> Es decir... si ahora con una semana de altas presiones se ha formado esa boina, este verano cuando se tire un mes con altas presiones... ¿se formará una pamela no? , pero una pamela que más que una pamela del tamaño de un platillo volante


Pues resulta que en el verano la situación es distinta, pues aún con un fuerte anticiclón, las altas temperaturas y la importante irradancia harán que se caliente la tierra, provocando una baja térmica sobre la península (el aire se calienta en superficie, aumentando de volumen y ascendiendo, con lo que se forma una baja relativa en la zona).

Esta baja térmica tiene tres consecuencias importantes para la contaminación:

Al ser una baja, la masa de aire podrá expandirse hacia arriba.Gracias al aumento de la temperatura en capas bajas no se producirá la inversión térmica que confina aún más la masa de aire.Se genera un régimen de brisas térmicas que favorecen la mezcla de la masa de aire y su limpieza.
En cambio, en situaciones anticiclónicas invernales, estos tres efectos no se producen, debido a que apenas se calienta la superficie terrestre y, por tanto, el aire.

----------


## ben-amar

Y si lo expuesto por Lujan no funcionara, nunca se sabe con esto del cambio climatico, pues ya cambiaran de sitio los medidores

----------


## Luján

> Y si lo expuesto por Lujan no funcionara, nunca se sabe con esto del cambio climatico, pues ya cambiaran de sitio los medidores


Por mucho que se cambien los medidores, la contaminación sigue ahí, pero no se contabiliza.

A un asmático le da igual que el medidor esté en al Casa de Campo o en medio del túnel de la M-30. Se seguirá asfixiando igual si la situación atmosférica continúa.

----------


## Salut

> Por mucho que se cambien los medidores, la contaminación sigue ahí, pero no se contabiliza.
> 
> A un asmático le da igual que el medidor esté en al Casa de Campo o en medio del túnel de la M-30. Se seguirá asfixiando igual si la situación atmosférica continúa.


...siempre nos quedará cambiar a los asmáticos de sitio...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Respecto a lo que comentas de que la contaminación se acumula sólo en invierno, pues es válido sólo para Madrid y ciudades continentales. En las ciudades costeras el problema se invierte: en invierno el viento tiende a soplar hacia el mar, y en verano al revés. Esto hace que, si bien los contaminantes se dispersan relativamente bien "en vertical", se tienden a acumular más en tierra en vez de ir hacia el mar.

Obviamente los problemas en ciudades costeras serán siempre inferiores a los de ciudades "continentales", pero vamos... Valencia, Barcelona & cía. son las que sufren más estos problemas estivales (agravados por el turismo de masas, de dominancia estival también).


Y bueno, debemos recordar que la "limpieza" de la atmósfera sólo cambia el problema de lugar... ahora toda esa roña va a parar a los ríos y campos de cultivo (nuestra comia).

Aunque para algunos políticos el hacer la Danza de la Lluvia "a lo indio" sea la _Mejor Tecnología Disponible_, en estas cosas hay que trabajar principalmente desde la prevención.

----------


## Luján

> ...siempre nos quedará cambiar a los asmáticos de sitio... 
> 
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas de que la contaminación se acumula sólo en invierno, pues es válido sólo para Madrid y ciudades continentales. En las ciudades costeras el problema se invierte: en invierno el viento tiende a soplar hacia el mar, y en verano al revés. Esto hace que, si bien los contaminantes se dispersan relativamente bien "en vertical", se tienden a acumular más en tierra en vez de ir hacia el mar.
> 
> Obviamente los problemas en ciudades costeras serán siempre inferiores a los de ciudades "continentales", pero vamos... Valencia, Barcelona & cía. son las que sufren más estos problemas estivales (agravados por el turismo de masas, de dominancia estival también).
> 
> 
> Y bueno, debemos recordar que la "limpieza" de la atmósfera sólo cambia el problema de lugar... ahora toda esa roña va a parar a los ríos y campos de cultivo (nuestra comia).
> ...



Sí, en ciudades costeras el problema viene en el verano, pues en el litoral la masa de aire, pese a que se mueve hacia tierra o hacia el mar es recirculante (vuelve sobre sí misma). Digamos que es como una rueda que va girando. Pero esta tendencia se rompe muy frecuentemente con la entrada de vientos de carácter sinóptico.

Las sustancias contaminantes de la atmósfera no tienen por qué ser perjudiciales para la flora una vez depositadas por la lluvia.

El material particulado queda retenido en los primeros centímetros de suelo, por lo que en todo caso se desplazaría hacia los ríos, por los que bajaría hasta el mar. Las ETAP están preparadas para filtrar estar partículas y su concentración en agua no es importante como para dañar la vida acuícola.
Los NOx (NO2 y NO) disueltos reaccionan fácilmente formando, entre otras cosas nitratos al contacto con el suelo, que pueden resultar fertilizantes.
Los SOx (principalmente SO2) sí que son un problema, pues disueltos en el agua de lluvia pueden llegar a producir lluvia ácida. Afortunadamente, los niveles de SOx en atmósfera, incluso en la ciudad más contaminada del mundo, son muchísimo menores que hace 20 años, cuando la lluvia ácida era realmente un problema. El principal productor de SOx es el carbón, y las centrales térmicas de carbón tienen por ley que tener unos filtros de SOx que, generan un producto secundario que proporciona ingresos extra a la planta. No es más que Yeso. CaSO4.


Coincido contigo en que lo primero debe ser la reducción de las emisiones.

----------


## REEGE

MEDIO AMBIENTE-CONTAMINACIÓN URBANA 
La lluvia y el viento reducen la contaminación por NO2 en Madrid y Barcelona.

Madrid, 14 feb (EFE).- La lluvia y el viento, que se prolongarán buena parte de la semana, han permitido hoy rebajar los niveles de contaminación del aire por dióxido de nitrógeno en Madrid y Barcelona, ciudad donde se ha terminado el tope de 80 kilómetros por hora para el tráfico en las vías C-31 y C-32.

Ramón Varela, catedrático de Biología y Geología y doctor en ciencias ecológicas por la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, ha informado a Efeverde de que la previsión de NO2 se va a situar hoy y mañana en estas dos capitales entre 50 y 60 microgramos por metro cúbico (ug/m3).

En Madrid esta previsión se prolongará hasta las 18.00 horas, ha explicado Varela, quien ha señalado que el viento de dirección oeste-sudoeste arrastrará la contaminación en dirección a Guadalajara. La situación en Barcelona será similar, con concentraciones del orden de 50-60 ug/m3 de media.

Estas previsiones son inferiores a las tasas registradas la pasada semana que llegaron a alcanzar los 100 microgramos por metro cúbico.

Según el modelo Caliope, operado por el Centro de Supercomputación de Barcelona, para mañana se prevé que a partir de las 07.00 horas se registren en Madrid concentraciones medias de 50-60 ug/m3 de dióxido de nitrógeno que se mantendrán a lo largo de todo el día y aumentarán a partir de las 17.00 horas.

Además, Ángel Rivera, portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) ha informado a Efeverde de que el cambio de tiempo se traduce en vientos de poniente y temporales, que van a afectar de forma importante a la vertiente atlántica.

A lo largo de la semana se sucederán borrascas y frentes, que se traducirán en lluvias en la citada vertiente atlántica, y nevadas de entre 600 a 900 metros en el norte, de 1.000 a 1.200 en zonas altas del centro y sur peninsular y sensación térmica desapacible por fuertes vientos.

Habrá mar de fondo, con olas de 8 a 9 metros, lo que hará que mañana se declare la alerta roja en el litoral gallego y naranja en el Cantábrico y Canarias.

Durante la semana las temperaturas máximas van a continuar como las actuales, con mínimas no muy frías.

La situación tenderá a cambiar y a mejorar hacia el jueves y el viernes, día en que pueden acabar las precipitaciones y subirán algo las máximas.

La Aemet prevé que otros frentes menos activos atraviesen la Península el próximo fin de semana, que serán menos activos que los de la primera parte de la semana

----------


## Salut

^^ Los NOx también forman ácido al precipitarse (ácido nítrico y nitroso, para más señas)  :Wink:  El problema tanto de NOx como de SOx es cuando llueven sobre las hojas de las plantas y los monumentos, ya que luego al tocar el suelo evidentemente forman sustancias por lo general bastante inocuas.

De todas formas, hay que recordar que el material del particulado contiene m*erda de todo tipo, incluyendo metales pesados (y suerte que la gasolina ya no tiene plomo!), cadenas poliaromáticas, etc. etc. Y todo eso entra en nuestra cadena alimentaria y nuestros ríos. No en vano, buena parte de los problemas del Manzanares se pueden atribuir a particulado (y goma de neumático) depositado sobre la calzada durante meses, y que con la primera lluvia otoñal va toda al río de golpe. Y no siempre se puede tratar, igual que no se puede trasvasar una riada  :Wink:

----------

